# It's official sports fans! 2017 Ankona Cayenne



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Well, its official. I've completed the financing for my 2017 Ankona Cayenne. The build should start early June for a late July pick up.

First off, I'd like to thank everyone on the forum for being super cool and helpful. This will be my first boat and I've had loads of questions. I'm sure I'll have even more once I'm up and running.

As some of you know, I'm still stationed in Kosovo. After the build starts, if anyone happens to go by the shop, any pics you could take of my build would be greatly appreciated 

I'll post more details as soon as I hear from Erin. I'll be more than happy to post the particulars if anyone is interested. Thanks to all! I can't wait fully be a member of the community and hopefully contribute more my self and share my experiences.

Lou


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

Congrats man!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Congrats bud, and thank you for your service. What kind of motor are you going to get?


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you sir  E-etc 60 with i-Command...

Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Goodies are starting to arrive at the house... Lowrance HDS 7 Gen 3...


















Lou


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats, I have the same unit on my 17T you'll enjoy it


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sweet, that's great to hear 

Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Just heard from Erin this morning... She's going in the mold this week!! (Not Erin, the boat...) Erin has agreed to send some pics as the build goes so I'll post them as she sends them. I am so freaking excited!!!!

Lou


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats man! You enjoy this part of the process the most!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> Congrats man! You enjoy this part of the process the most!


Hell no he's already chomping at the bit already I am betting.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

More than anything, I'm ready to get back on American soil! But yes, I can't wait to lay my hands on this thing!! I've been dreaming of this since April of 16... to be honest, I'm actually in shock it's actually happening.

Lou


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> More than anything, I'm ready to get back on American soil! But yes, I can't wait to lay my hands on this thing!! I've been dreaming of this since April 16... to be honest, I'm actually in shock it's actually happening.
> 
> Lou


10 4 on getting back here safe.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

You guys! I have a baby Cayenne!!









Lou


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Love the color brother!


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks  I know this is gonna sound funny, but I knew I wanted sea foam like the Fender guitars. It just called to me, lol. I absolutely love it so far!

Lou


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That thing should move pretty good with a 60hp etec on it.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ankona says she tops out at 38mph with the 13x17 Rogue 4 blade. I'm expecting 34-35... hoping to be able to cruise at least 30mph... we'll see ;-)

Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

No new pics yet :-/ However, the Mrs. got the Lowrance and a few other goodies in the mail to Ankona for installation. I was informed that my Trolling motor has arrived as well as some of the other rigging bits. Hopefully more pics next week. Peace and tight lines to all.

Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Pics update! Got word from Erin that my GPS and other goodies have arrived at the shop safe and sound. Looks like the liner is in and the cap is ready for install. She's coming alo nicely. I'm getting so pumped!!























Lou


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

That blue heron in the back looks sweet too


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh man! I was so pumped about seeing my rig I totally missed that!

Lou


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow getting close Lou can't wait to see it finished and the deck slimed get back soon and safe.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Gettting closer yet!

















Lou


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Moving quite fast now!!

















Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Loading up the buggy to head south ;-)










Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Here she is!








It everything I wanted it to be!

Lou


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks sweet.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks great.

Question. Do they use a two piece mold for the hull? That shape on the stern isn't going to come out of a traditional mold?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Lou, to you and your wife on the new ride. Enjoy your vacation trip and being back in the USA!


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Congrats man, that is one helluva skiff


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks awesome! Post fish pics on it soon!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations Lou! I know it's been a long time coming and you have to be thrilled.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Good for you Lou! Looks killer and glad you are back stateside.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks fellas! I love her so far. Fish pics coming forthwith ;-)

Lou


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Great looking skiff, have fun breaking it in!


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

She's home and tucked in. More pics and info on the trip coming soon.









Lou


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Glad you are home safe looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ok, here we are... I've been so busy trying to get my house back in order as well as fish as much as possible I haven't made any time to update this thread.

Lets start with the fact I LOVE THIS BOAT!! It is everything I hoped it would be and performs as well as I expected. My trip went pretty much as planned. I saw Tarpon and had my first eat but lost the fish due to a shitty knot I tied. Docklight Snook was awesome, the Glades were sick and the bugs were worse than anticipated, lol. We caught some DIY Peas in Blue Lagoon and got some Largemouth in Lake Guntersville on the way home. Poling is a bitch but worth it to put the supersneak on the fish. We had no issues with keeping everything secure though it was a lot of work every night after a long day of fishing. Thanks to everyone who made this all happen. Thanks for all the great info. I look forward to sharing my Skiffy adventures in the mid-west with you all.

































































Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

On a side note, I have had a couple issues since I've been home... I fished with a good friend of mine last Thursday and someone decided they needed the lights off my trailer more than I did. They were kind enough to leave the plugs intact and did no other damage. I was able to get replacements from my local auto parts store.

















Apart from that, the left hand engine latch handle broke off in my hand sunday morning. As far as I know it is covered under warranty but now I am sans boat for my last week of leave before I go back to work. Oh, the joys of boat ownership, lol.









Lou


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow scumbags everywhere. At least you still caught some fish


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Run it with the cover of the motor. Don't miss out on a week of fishing! Its unbelievable what people will steal.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Beautiful rig!


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments guys. The boat is already in the shop for the handle. I can't get the cowl off so I can't check the oil :-/ oh well, I hit the river today and did well plus I've got things to get sorted that I wouldn't do if I were fishing all day ;-)

Lou


----------



## kirk (Aug 16, 2017)

THX1138 said:


> Well, its official. I've completed the financing for my 2017 Ankona Cayenne. The build should start early June for a late July pick up.
> 
> First off, I'd like to thank everyone on the forum for being super cool and helpful. This will be my first boat and I've had loads of questions. I'm sure I'll have even more once I'm up and running.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> On a side note, I have had a couple issues since I've been home... I fished with a good friend of mine last Thursday and someone decided they needed the lights off my trailer more than I did. They were kind enough to leave the plugs intact and did no other damage. I was able to get replacements from my local auto parts store.
> View attachment 14615
> 
> View attachment 14616
> ...


Do you have to mix oil with fuel with the etec or does it have a reservoir?


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

The Etec has a reservoir. The on board computer mixes the oil for you. It’s nice cuz you can run it like you stole it from day one. It’s pre-programmed to mix extra oil for the first 10 hours so there is no “break-in” period as the end user. Mine used almost the whole reservoir for that first ten hours and I’ve only had to top it off twice after that. 

Lou


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> The Etec has a reservoir. The on board computer mixes the oil for you. It’s nice cuz you can run it like you stole it from day one. It’s pre-programmed to mix extra oil for the first 10 hours so there is no “break-in” period as the end user. Mine used almost the whole reservoir for that first ten hours and I’ve only had to top it off twice after that.
> 
> Lou


Oh wow thought I would have to mix it up blah blah lol. Thanks for the info. Happy Thanksgiving


----------

